# lowell area



## notsayn (Apr 28, 2013)

5-6 went to a old hot spot that is over grown with briars can barely get in without following deer runs but near dead apple trees mixed with scattered elms the bloom was on! picked 268 greys and yellows mixed moiture in soil was best ive seen in several seasons cameout ripped up by thorns not a spot for kids or any one who isnt a hardcore picker 5-7 took wife today to a nicer open area pinoaks mixed with elm a more forest setting found 46 good sized yellows not pop can sized but biggest shrooms ive seen this season ,very spottable.any newcomers to this sport should get out now u can accidently find some and then start puttn the puzzel togeter for yourself.lilacs are bloomin big.


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice job, that had to get the blood pumping seeing all those tasty mushrooms! I have a spot just like that (nothing but briars) The storm we had two summers ago with the 100mph winds knocked down a lot of trees, which opened up the forest floor to grow wild. That particular spring we found about 20lbs of yellows.


----------



## mark1967 (Apr 30, 2013)

funny how nobody else is really finding any


----------



## mushmouth (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually if you read the forums, there are LOTS of people that have been finding them. Only a few unlucky people are having a hard time.


----------



## rockster11 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow Mark... Even IM not finding mushrooms and Your statement couldnt be anymore incorrect.. They are up everywhere..


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

Me and my buddy found 30yellows thatwere kinda dry in knox. 2 hours of hunting. elms and decaying wood.


----------

